
Hey Twitter, Maybe It’s Better Not To Share Absolutely Everything - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/06/hey-twitter-maybe-its-better-not-to-share-absolutely-everything/
======
reggplant
Do all of arrington's rants on twitter have to be submitted here? We get it
now, twitter is unstable and he is annoyed with that; nothing much they can do
till it gets resolved (which takes time) so lets not sound all surprised when
it does go down...

~~~
josefresco
Instead of looking at it as an Arrington rant, let's discuss the idea of
sharing potentially dangerous downtime data with your user base.

Are they better off not knowing the details? Or should you drop your pants and
share everything because it's the "Don't do Evil" approach to the extreme.

------
extantproject
Hey Tech Crunch, Maybe It's Better Not To Blog Absolutely Everything.

------
goodkarma
Seems like a lose-lose situation for Twitter. Before they just had errors
saying "oops, try again".. but they had so much downtime that people wanted
more transparency. Now they have errors that say "we lost a database" and
people are saying that's too much information. (I probably would not have made
that an error message, but that's just me.)

I think Twitter should stop caring what everyone (especially TechCrunch)
thinks and just fix the technical issues. And please fix it soon, because
users are getting tired of the same problems!

------
godofbiscuits
First Twitter doesn't share enough. Now they share too much. Which is it,
Mike? Or have you discovered that every time you blog the word "Twitter" you
end up with a few thousand more ad views? ::sigh::

------
aitoehigie
Is this a case of being plain and frank or just plain ignorance? Revealing
technical issues like this just seems to tell the whole world that they
(twitter) are not too technically sound and things are spinning out of
control. what twitter is experiencing now is part of the normal teething
problems of any startup but they should be a little more discreet in these
issues to save face. A statement like "a slight hitch, we will be right back"
would have been more appropriate. It will make more sense to non technical
users of twitter

------
alaskamiller
Is there really a joke to this? When someone says, "oh we lost the database"
is the running gag suppose to be you better go find it? I also find it silly
that everyone jumps in and claims this and that about twitter. If there's a
lesson to be learned here it's that PR and spin control is equally as
important as your engineers.

------
babul
...there has been much written in the blogsphere regarding solutions that can
solve most of twitter's problems. They should pick one and get one with it.
With ~$15M they have no excuses now.

~~~
josefresco
That would be like a professional football team taking the advice of all the
'armchair quarterbacks" and then deciding the best course of action for next
Sunday.

Uh bad idea.

~~~
babul
Sometimes it helps to have external perspective.

Many of those 'armchair quarterbacks' are superstars in their own right and
offer top advice for free. Free != bad.

~~~
alaskamiller
Top advice from an outside perspective. Would you listen to my advice about
how to live your life?

~~~
iloveyouocean
The question is not 'would' but 'should'. If, as a person, you are 'crashing'
routinely and 'bleeding profusely' (users) then, ignoring matters of pride or
self efficacy, the answer begins to shift more to the, 'Yes, I should.' side.

